# Pier 14 Myrtle beach



## Lee (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi all, comming down to Myrtle beach and will be staying near pier 14(July 26-Aug 1'st).....what can i expect in terms of fishing action? What baits? etc etc.....Canadian boy who's never fished the salt water:redface: I'm a total Newb. Any info would be greatly appreciated....thanks in advance.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

It's a short pier, more for the resturaunt than fishing. I would drive 12 streets down to 2nd Ave Pier. 

I'll help more later but there are whiting, flounder, pompano, croaker, spots and pinfish, maybe a bluefish or two. Search on here and read all you can about whichever ones you want to try. A 2 hook bottom rig sold in stores and the piers will work fine, try shrimp or finger mullet fillets for bait.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

yeah, 2nd ave pier would be much better for fishing. you can pick up fresh shrimp from a grocery store with a seafood section. you can fish right in the suds and probably pick up some whiting.


----------



## Lee (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks guys....what lb. test should I spool my reels with? I will be staying at the Roxanne Towers.....should I try surf fishing there at the beach once all the swimmers and Gaurds are gone? and what kind of lures should I bring...i have all sorts of bass plugs and Jigs(freshwater) will they work? Oh and whats' a whiting? any pics of one?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I'd post a picture but I'm on my phone... Just google whiting picture or something similar.

10-17 lb line is normal, depends on your reel size. Lighter is best, IMO. I like 12-14 for straight surf fishing.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

as far as lures you can try throwing sting silvers or cast masters (google for images). i would stick to natural bait though.


----------



## Lee (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks again guys...much appreciated....smoothlures, would it be too much trouble to show me the ropes one day while I'm there.....if you can, PM your contact info and I will call you when I'm there.....I can always return the favour if you are ever up this way .....I live in the Ice fishing capitol of the World,LOL. Ya, like you southerners would ever go for that,LOL....should try it at least once in your lifetime.

Whitefish through the Ice









Snowmobile and Ice Hut...yes, it has heat!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I would be more than happy to but I am heading back inland on Friday... If you make it down before then I could probably swing it. I'm sure someone else would be happy to though.


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey Lee. You are gonna love saltwater fishing, especially if you get some good stuff. I fished with Smooth yesterday and had a great time. See Skink's post about GC Beach (Garden City Beach). The tide is a little out of sync for your visit, but you still should have some luck. I'm tied up until around the 29th (not exactly sure) and I won't have internet access, but if you PM contact info, I'll get in touch as soon as I can. BTW. Some people like 2nd Ave, but it can eat bottom rigs 'til the cows come home. If we can hook up, I would suggest 1 day on a pier first because it is a good intro (maybe Surfside to say "Hi" to Skink) and a day on the beach.


----------



## Lee (Jul 21, 2009)

Salt in My Veins said:


> Hey Lee. You are gonna love saltwater fishing, especially if you get some good stuff. I fished with Smooth yesterday and had a great time. See Skink's post about GC Beach (Garden City Beach). The tide is a little out of sync for your visit, but you still should have some luck. I'm tied up until around the 29th (not exactly sure) and I won't have internet access, but if you PM contact info, I'll get in touch as soon as I can. BTW. Some people like 2nd Ave, but it can eat bottom rigs 'til the cows come home. If we can hook up, I would suggest 1 day on a pier first because it is a good intro (maybe Surfside to say "Hi" to Skink) and a day on the beach.



Sounds good Salt...I will PM you my Cell # and I really appreciate the effort guys....I am soo looking forward to it.....my buddy just gave me a "throw net", he's been down there many times and he used this thing for catching bait fish....should I bother bringing it down or should I save the space in the Car?


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

Off the piers, most use a bottom rig with a 2 oz. weight (57 grams Canadian). Sometimes people like to drag a Gotcha plug or Mackerel Tree for Spanish. Off the beach, it's a hand tied version of the same thing with 3 oz. or whatever will hold the bottom in the wave action. If you want to get some shrimp, menhaden, minnows or mullet, bring the cast net. Alternately, you can get whatever they are biting at a bait store (or supermarket) and spend the saved time enjoying other stuff MB has to offer. Try to avoid Bass Pro, however, because I used to have a friend who went in there, got in a trance or something and never came out. Nobody knows what happened.


----------



## Lee (Jul 21, 2009)

Salt in My Veins said:


> Off the piers, most use a bottom rig with a 2 oz. weight (57 grams Canadian). Sometimes people like to drag a Gotcha plug or Mackerel Tree for Spanish. Off the beach, it's a hand tied version of the same thing with 3 oz. or whatever will hold the bottom in the wave action. If you want to get some shrimp, menhaden, minnows or mullet, bring the cast net. Alternately, you can get whatever they are biting at a bait store (or supermarket) and spend the saved time enjoying other stuff MB has to offer. Try to avoid Bass Pro, however, because I used to have a friend who went in there, got in a trance or something and never came out. Nobody knows what happened.


LOL, we have a Basspro here in Toronto as well....many friends have gone missing....where is the Basspro in SC:fishing: I will leave the net at home.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

For the address go to basspro.com and click on "Stores" in the green at the top and select the SC store. It's a 10-15 minute drive from where you're staying.


FYI 2nd Ave pier has a firework show every Wednesday night. Just ended, lasted 15 minutes. Pretty nice. Starts at 9:30, get there early so you can park. Pier closes early on Wednesday to get it set up, BTW.


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

Bass Pro is on Rt. 17 slightly north of the intersection with Rt. 22.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Hey Lee, welcome to the forum. I've "gone missing" in BPS many times. My wife went to the one in Nashville last week and said it was a HUGE STORE compared to the others she's seen. GOod thing I didn't go with her on that trip, or I'd still be there!


----------



## Lee (Jul 21, 2009)

Well Guys....hope to see some of you soon....we leave at 5am tommorow (Fri) and we will be traveling for aprox 9hrs...sleep fri night in Virginia (I hope its not near the Cabellas) and then continue our journey Sat am and we should be in SC Sat afternoon.....Smoothlures & Salt, hope to see you if our scheds. permit....thanks to everyone for all your input and help....much appreciated.


----------

